# Giant African Millipedes



## SandDeku (Apr 20, 2011)

I got alot of questions about these. I think I found one of my favorite insects. 

First and most important of all my questions:
1)Are african millipedes legal in the state of new jersey to own? I just want to make sure.
2)What are the tank size requirements? How active can they be?(it helps deciding on tank size)
3)what should be the staple diet? What can be a treat? 
4)Where would I be able to find one for sale? 
5)How long will it take to reach adult size if I buy a young one? How can I  improve its growth(how big it gets I mean)? 
6)What are the requirements for them? 
7)Lifespan? Some sites say 4-5years, others saying more than that.
-----
What are the dangers of owning one? Can they be dangerous at all?


----------



## khil (Apr 20, 2011)

one thing I CAN answer is the dangerous part-millipides are dangerous to handle as each of their legs contain venom glands that can cause mild to severe nausea as well as intense chest pain. They do not bite but can be very defensive-do NOT handle millipides.


----------



## wicked (Apr 20, 2011)

You might ask a moderator to move this to the myriapods forum. That is where you will find the millipede and centipede keepers, and lots of good information. 

I don't know where khil got their information, but millipedes are not dangerous to handle.


----------



## SandDeku (Apr 21, 2011)

wicked said:


> You might ask a moderator to move this to the myriapods forum. That is where you will find the millipede and centipede keepers, and lots of good information.
> 
> I don't know where khil got their information, but millipedes are not dangerous to handle.


He maybe trolling. I don't think that they're too dangerous. But I want to be cautious and make sure. As for moving the thread. I didn't even realise there was a myriapod forum. lol. Ill just make a new one there and kill tis one.


----------



## Gnat (Apr 21, 2011)

khil said:


> one thing I CAN answer is the dangerous part-millipides are dangerous to handle as each of their legs contain venom glands that can cause mild to severe nausea as well as intense chest pain. They do not bite but can be very defensive-do NOT handle millipides.


what are you talking about and where did you get this info? i currently have 4 species of millipede (including AGBs) and have previously had 4 or 5 other species. the worst ive ever had from hadling any of them is pink and orange stained fingers that smelled funny for a day. never wanted to puke or had pains in my chest or any other part from them.  oh yea, i would love to have one of these 'venomous' species you speak of. quite the rare one indeed


----------



## SandDeku (Apr 21, 2011)

Gnat said:


> what are you talking about and where did you get this info? i currently have 4 species of millipede (including AGBs) and have previously had 4 or 5 other species. the worst ive ever had from hadling any of them is pink and orange stained fingers that smelled funny for a day. never wanted to puke or had pains in my chest or any other part from them.  oh yea, i would love to have one of these 'venomous' species you speak of. quite the rare one indeed


lol. Which is the largest of all millipedes out there?
I wanna find most info I can on these guys.


----------



## Fyreflye (Apr 22, 2011)

SandDeku said:


> lol. Which is the largest of all millipedes out there?
> I wanna find most info I can on these guys.


African Giants, or more specifically _Archispirostreptus gigas_, is the largest millipede alive today.  Currently, it is difficult to find for sale in the U.S., because a few years ago, our government banned the IMPORT of these due to them harboring a mite that was harmful to our native cotton crops (or something like that, i may be a little off on the reason there!).  So, right now the only A. gigas you will find available are ones that have been captive bred in the U.S.  

Some answers!

1) As far as i know, yes.  Hopefully, someone who lives in the area can give you a definite answer.
2) Floor space is more important than depth of the substrate with millipedes.  You want to give them a home that is a least twice as long as the length of your pede.  As babies, most anything will work, but A. gigas can reach 11+ inches FULL grown, so you'll want a larger tank for adults.  If you get babies, don't fret over getting a large tank right now- they take a couple of years to mature!  Activity: As babies, they hide most of the time, and come out in the dark of night to feed (they are light sensitive). As they grow, they stay out more.  My A. gigas are currently about 5 inches in length, and i have seen them out in the middle of the day snacking.  
3) Diet: A. gigas require hardwood leaf litter in their diet (such as leaves and bark from an oak tree) as well as fruits and veggies.  Cucumbers are a big favorite, but are best used as a snack due to having less nutritional value compared to other foods. Different millipede species have different requirements, but almost all of them need some calcium and protein in their diets, which isn't to hard to manage once you know how.
4) Keep your eyes open.  Like i mentioned above, they're not readily available right now.  There are quite a few people working on some breeding projects right now, but it will take a couple of years before we see a significant change in the availability of these.  A few of the big suppliers (Tarantula inc and Ken the Bug Guy) have them for sale sometimes, as well as the casual hobbyist.  
5) My slightly-educated guess is about 2-3 years from baby to full grown adult.  Providing your pede with ample and _proper_ nutrition will help it grow to it's full potential.
6) Requirements?  Be serious and responsible in the care of your pedes, just like owning any pet.  They are fine for beginners, just do your homework.
7) I believe it's closer to 7-9 years, with proper care.  I may be a bit off there.

As far as danger and risks, there isn't much.  Millipedes have two defense maneuvers: first, they curl up into a ball.  No harm there.  Second, they secrete a substance that CAN be irritating, and is sometimes slightly toxic depending on the species.  It is recommended to always wash your hands before and after handling a pede, just to be safe.  If you are gentle with them, you may never see them secrete (i sure haven't with mine!), and even if they do, it may not bother you at all- every person is different.  Generally, millipedes are much safer to handle than centipedes and tarantulas.  

Not everyone thinks millipedes are great, but if you're considering getting one (or five) - go for it!


----------



## SandDeku (Apr 22, 2011)

Fyreflye said:


> African Giants, or more specifically _Archispirostreptus gigas_, is the largest millipede alive today.  Currently, it is difficult to find for sale in the U.S., because a few years ago, our government banned the IMPORT of these due to them harboring a mite that was harmful to our native cotton crops (or something like that, i may be a little off on the reason there!).  So, right now the only A. gigas you will find available are ones that have been captive bred in the U.S.
> 
> Some answers!
> 
> ...


Will it get lonely if I only get one? Some animals are communal. Maybe I could attempt at getting two. I like the idea of babies. But I think I should start with atleast a slightly larger pede. Maybe ill go for a pede already at 5inches. Okay this is good advice thanks.


----------



## DawnW (Apr 22, 2011)

I have a group of 6, and just to add that I've never had any problems handling mine. They are brilliant things, as soon as I received mine in the mail I was so utterly in love 

Mine love cucumber and banana as well as the usual leaf litter/wood. They're quite partial to courgette (is that zucchini there...?) as well.

The biggest of my 6 is maybe 4-5 inches, smallest maybe 3 inches. I keep them in an underbed  storage box (with airholes!) just now, and will probably keep them in this kinda thing forever, as it's far far cheaper for adequate floor space compared to glass tanks  

Like this







I don't think they need company, I've known of people keeping a single one, but I always prefer to keep groups, where possible.


----------



## july_74 (Apr 22, 2011)

*AGB Millipedes*

Hands down the most gentle animal to handle. The excretions do smell bad and leave a Henna like stain on your skin, but beyond that, they are really harmless. I will be selling some of my colony probably towards the end of summer to insure they have matured nicely. I have sold some previously here and they are wonderful animals to observe and live with. Good luck and welcome to the wonderful world of creepy crawlies. (my affectionate name for them)


----------



## Fyreflye (Apr 22, 2011)

SandDeku said:


> Will it get lonely if I only get one? Some animals are communal. Maybe I could attempt at getting two. I like the idea of babies. But I think I should start with atleast a slightly larger pede. Maybe ill go for a pede already at 5inches. Okay this is good advice thanks.


I don't think that millipedes have the ability to be _lonely_.  They do just fine in communal setups, even with other species of millipedes and isopods, but they do not _crave_ and need interaction like a dog, nor are they dependent upon a social organization like an ant.  

But, if you're going to be getting one, you might as well go ahead and get two (or five).    You know, since you're paying for shipping anyway, lol.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Apr 22, 2011)

khil, don't put them in your mouth or let them crawl on your eyes or in your orifices.  Wash your hands after handling.  You'll be fine.

Interesting about the courgettes.  Ever use dehydrated veggies as food?


----------



## DawnW (Apr 22, 2011)

zonbonzovi said:


> Interesting about the courgettes.  Ever use dehydrated veggies as food?


I haven't 

I've not had mine a huge amount of time, but so far I've tried them on cucumber, courgette, apple, marrow, banana, sweet potato, carrot and mushroom. The only things that had noticeably been eaten were the sweet potato, banana, cucumber and courgette. Apple, marrow and carrot a little bit, mushrooms not at all.


----------



## SandDeku (Apr 22, 2011)

july_74 said:


> Hands down the most gentle animal to handle. The excretions do smell bad and leave a Henna like stain on your skin, but beyond that, they are really harmless. I will be selling some of my colony probably towards the end of summer to insure they have matured nicely. I have sold some previously here and they are wonderful animals to observe and live with. Good luck and welcome to the wonderful world of creepy crawlies. (my affectionate name for them)


Thanks. 

---------- Post added at 07:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 PM ----------




Fyreflye said:


> I don't think that millipedes have the ability to be _lonely_.  They do just fine in communal setups, even with other species of millipedes and isopods, but they do not _crave_ and need interaction like a dog, nor are they dependent upon a social organization like an ant.
> 
> But, if you're going to be getting one, you might as well go ahead and get two (or five).    You know, since you're paying for shipping anyway, lol.


I guess two will be fine. If I have the sufficient funds for two then ill get two. But itll have to wait a bit. lol. I'm starting a job soon. After I get a few paychecks ill be able to buy them. So far my pets are doing good thanks to the help of my parents.

---------- Post added at 07:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:54 PM ----------




DawnW said:


> I haven't
> 
> I've not had mine a huge amount of time, but so far I've tried them on cucumber, courgette, apple, marrow, banana, sweet potato, carrot and mushroom. The only things that had noticeably been eaten were the sweet potato, banana, cucumber and courgette. Apple, marrow and carrot a little bit, mushrooms not at all.


courgette? what is that?


----------



## DawnW (Apr 23, 2011)

SandDeku said:


> courgette? what is that?


I think you guys call it zucchini? One of these, anyway!

http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcT4TlL7MKZnsiwggYHa3P3nhC7LUK-yESs9fOu8F6hfcyMMM4DM


----------



## SandDeku (Apr 23, 2011)

DawnW said:


> I think you guys call it zucchini? One of these, anyway!
> 
> http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcT4TlL7MKZnsiwggYHa3P3nhC7LUK-yESs9fOu8F6hfcyMMM4DM


Yes. I think so .


----------

